# Trouble starting



## sean sweeney (Mar 28, 2020)

I have an ford 8n and sometimes I can go out there and start it and it will fire right up but lately it won't start. pulled the carburetor cleaned it, checked to see if the coil is giving spark,battery has full charge (six volt) points have proper gap, all ignition wires are fine,I suppose it could be the distributer itself, I don't know how to check for that. Help! Please.


----------

